# Bombay



## MidnightSparkle (Apr 11, 2012)

Recently, I have become very interested in these cats. They are very different. What scares me is the condition it's inherited from the Simease cats to get gingivitis. I also hear they jump real high. Doesn't call cats do regardless of breed? Please correct me if I'm wrong. In addition. What I like most a bout them is how clingy they are to their owners. Yes, I want an affectionate cat. 

A couple of questions: 
1. I work. Will this cat have a problem being without me for several hrs a day? I will get another cat the same time for companionship. 
2. Is this a loud and constant meowing cat?
3. Do shelters carry this type of cat or will I have to resort to a Breeder? 
4. Do Bombays get along with other cats?

Thanks!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Any cat could or could not have trouble being left alone while you're at work.

I've read that they are not over the top vocal, but all cats are different. The one you get might be loud.

Shelters have mostly unwanted and stray cats. If someone has paid the amount of money to own a rare breed like the Bombay it's unlikely (although possible) that it would wind up in a shelter. It's POSSIBLE to find one at a shelter/rescue, but very unlikely.

Some cats like other cats...some don't. Gonna depend on the cat.


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

i got my bombay from the shelter and its a great cat. nicky is over a yr old now, muscular and very energetic...yes, they like to jump and run through my apartment, but only for 3 or 4 laps. she likes to chase flying bugs if you get them inside, and chirps at them a lot. i take mine outside on a harness, and she loves the outside , and gets very upset when i bring her in. she would do fine alone, but one should have 2 cats, not just one. my bombay likes to sleep, as does my siamese..i have watched my cats on my webcam while i am at work, and they sleep while i am at work. they might play for a hour, but eventually are sleeping. mine only meows when she wants something, and its not too much. they really don,t talk that much. mine gets along great with my siamese, though not at first..she hate my siamese at first, and had to separate them. did the gradual introducing thing...now they get along good, and will lick each other, though my siamese male does not like a lot of it.

pics-
http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/152343-rocky-nicky.html


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

There are not many Bombay breeders, it would be extremely rare to find an actual pedigree Bombay (over a black dsh) in a shelter

They are essentially a black Burmese, so quite active and chatty And do enjoy company, adopting another companion as well would be a good idea but they can learn to be alone so long as you put the time in when you are at home

If you don't particularly want a pedigree cat, which usually involves a waiting list, then by all means adopt a black domestic or 2 from a rescue

The black cat linked above has a completely different head type to a pedigree Bombay, he's a black domestic - and a handsome one at that


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

ronss said:


> i got my bombay from the shelter and its a great cat. nicky is over a yr old now, muscular and very energetic...yes, they like to jump and run through my apartment, but only for 3 or 4 laps. she likes to chase flying bugs if you get them inside, and chirps at them a lot. i take mine outside on a harness, and she loves the outside , and gets very upset when i bring her in. she would do fine alone, but one should have 2 cats, not just one. my bombay likes to sleep, as does my siamese..i have watched my cats on my webcam while i am at work, and they sleep while i am at work. they might play for a hour, but eventually are sleeping. mine only meows when she wants something, and its not too much. they really don,t talk that much. mine gets along great with my siamese, though not at first..she hate my siamese at first, and had to separate them. did the gradual introducing thing...now they get along good, and will lick each other, though my siamese male does not like a lot of it.
> 
> pics-
> http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/152343-rocky-nicky.html


Sorry to say, but I think you were duped. Bombays are relatively rare breed and chance of finding one in a shelter would be very unusual, since purebreed cats make up something like 3% of cats and that's all breeds. Often people who work in shelters are not really familiary with the characteristics of purebred cats. Your cat to me does not look like a Bombay.....Bombays have _no white _on them at all, and yours has a white tip on the tail, they have orange eyes and a more Burmese-type head, and a unique "patent leather", short silky coat. I think what you have is a DSH.
This is a Bombay: Breed: Bombay


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Breedists! You're a bunch of breedists.

If it looks like a Bombay its a Bombay.

Gingivitis. No big deal.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Dave_ph said:


> If it looks like a Bombay its a Bombay.


But it doesn't look like a Bombay....


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> If it looks like a Bombay its a Bombay.


That's like saying if you're caucasian, you're from the USA. Totally forgetting that tons of other places in the world can have caucasian people. It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

No its like saying if you look caucasian you're caucasian. Or if you're wearing sneakers and Levi's you're American

But I don't go around saying that because I'm not a breedist.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Dave_ph said:


> No its like saying if you look caucasian you're caucasian. Or if you're wearing sneakers and Levi's you're American.


That is a very arrogant and stupid attitude. Don't want to finger pointing but I found far more American holding such attitude than ppl from other places. If they say something then they must be right. If they are wrong then the topic must be trivial so right or wrong doesn't matter. Oh if all these don't work, then brand others as "some-ist" so you are morally superior. 

Why some ppl would rather be fooled than learn the truth, rather be uneducated than knowledgeable is beyound me.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

While I'm not sure I agree with Dave's view, I can say I don't agree with yours, either, Yingying.

With all due respect, your quote of "if they [Americans] say something then they must be right." actually sounds not too different from Dave's generalization, does it? You're placing most Americans in the same category... as (using your word) "arrogant".

I could read your statement and say, "Wow, that seems to be the view of most Canadians...that they're so judgmental and feel they really know about us Americans." But I won't do that... because I don't think I know you well enough to make that assessment based on your ONE quote. And I certainly can't use your ONE quote to put all Canadians that neatly into a compartment.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Ted said:


> While I'm not sure I agree with Dave's view, .


 
It's (Its, It's*) twue. Your'e nothing but a bunch of breedists. If you don't agree with me you're just stp-it.





* Included for MowMow. 'Cause I already know she's a grammarianist.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Nothing to do with being "breedist" a black cat, adopted from a shelter with no pedigree papers that bears no resemblance to the Bombay standard simply isn't a Bombay.


This is also the breeding section, where one would assume topics will be focussed on purebred cats.



yingying said:


> Why some ppl would rather be fooled than learn the truth, rather be uneducated than knowledgeable is beyound me.


It is strange isn't it!
Also people who won't go to a breeder and often are anti-breeder but want to label their shelter cat as a breed as though being a domestic isn't good enough or a pretty enough label.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

This thread has gone way off topic, but before I lock it I have to say what happened here is exactly why we discourage "what breed is my cat?" threads. The OP asked about characteristics of a certain breed. Someone who, when they initially adopted their cat indicated that she was a black shelter cat (go back and read his old posts, I did) and somewhere along the line decided she was a Bombay...answers the OP's questions as if his cat is a purebred Bombay. The OP gets misleading or completely inaccurate info.


----------

